# Change Trans Fluid in 7.3 or leave it?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A friend of mine has an 03 f350 dually with the 7.3 and 4r100 or whatever the automatic is. Truck is almost at 200k and the trans fluid smells burnt. Within the next month and a half the truck is going to get 5,000+ miles put on it going from N. IL to Florida and back. The truck will be pulling a horse trailer of unknown weight to and from and then whatever driving around is done while they are there for a month. Would you change the trans fluid (not flush, just drop the pan and do fluid and filter) or would you leave good enough alone at this point? The owners of the truck think they changed it since they bought the truck a couple years ago with around 135-150k on it but don't remember for sure.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I would leave there and drive gentle until he make back then sent transmission to Jack wood they will make that transmission bulletproof. 


200,000 miles out transmission with 7.3L is pretty good because they don't last longer enough mostly 50k to 150k it go bad.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;961241 said:


> I would leave there and drive gentle


Ha, that's not going to happen. The driver has a lead foot and it has a 50hp chip.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;961246 said:


> Ha, that's not going to happen. The driver has a lead foot and it has a 50hp chip.


Then tell him prepare for rebuilt transmission soon. It cost like $2,500 to have Jack wood or BTS rebuilt transmission with heavy duty parts.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Why would you even consider leaving it in if it smells burnt? Change it without hesitation.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Definitely want to change it. An exchange is the best way to get all the old fluid out.

Something like this....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92981


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Put synthetic in too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FordFisherman;961277 said:


> Why would you even consider leaving it in if it smells burnt? Change it without hesitation.


I've never had to deal with a trans with burnt fluid with that many miles on it which is going to go on such a trip soon. If it was a truck that would be around the area we would incase more was found to be wrong with it. But we didn't want to put new fluid in it and send them on their way onto to have them run into a problem with it partway thru the trip.



2COR517;961347 said:


> Definitely want to change it. An exchange is the best way to get all the old fluid out.
> 
> Something like this....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92981


Thanks for the idea of the way to flush it without going to a shop and having them do it and costing way to much.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

FordFisherman;961277 said:


> Why would you even consider leaving it in if it smells burnt? Change it without hesitation.


Change it. I know I'm crazy/nuts but I change mine before every plow season and again after this time with a new filter. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pushin 2 Please;961742 said:


> Change it. I know I'm crazy/nuts but I change mine before every plow season and again after this time with a new filter. Better safe than sorry.


I change mine every year also. But the owners of the f350 like to run things a little hard and don't know enough about the diesels to properly use them. (Chip with no gauges, even while towing heavy, adding a tuner but not knowing how it works, etc)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd change it.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Milwaukee;961249 said:


> Then tell him prepare for rebuilt transmission soon. It cost like $2,500 to have Jack wood or BTS rebuilt transmission with heavy duty parts.


Try double that figure! The TC alone is over $1000 for a triple-disc or billet.
Thay trans is on borrowed time. Dont forget the 6.0 cooler. BTS will require it.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The key to longevity regarding the 4R100 or any tranny really is to keep the trans operating temps as low as possible. Burnt smelling fluid is fluid that has broken down and cannot cool/lubricate sufficiently resulting in higher temps and overheating of the unit=trouble. I would change the fluid/filter but stay away from a flush which could dislodge deposits in a neglected tranny only to clog up later.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

And X2 what Crete says about synthetic


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The BTS transmissions are overated IMO. I have done a lot of research on them. While I am sure they have 100s of satisfied customers I have talked to quite a few people who have had them fail only to have the truck down for a few days while transmissions are shipped etc. Don't forget, theyget parts and service for it anywhere.

I prefer to go to a good local builder. Have him rebuild it except using heavy duty parts, shift kits, extra clutches, etc. A good certified rebuilder will know how to build them to last. I have gone this route on my transmissions when needed and it usually ends of being cheaper and there is piece of mind. The one time I had one fail, it was out of the truck that day, repaired and back in the truck the following day. The time and headache savings alone make it worthwhile.

As far as the question, I would change the filter and fluid for the trip, if its not slipping, then when they get back do the flush. For the people saying its about to go etc, how do they know? I have seen transmissions go at 15,000 miles and last well over 200,000, all brands. Keep them cool, do regular service and don't abuse them and they will last.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Flipper;961898 said:


> The BTS transmissions are overated IMO. I have done a lot of research on them. While I am sure they have 100s of satisfied customers I have talked to quite a few people who have had them fail only to have the truck down for a few days while transmissions are shipped etc. Don't forget, theyget parts and service for it anywhere.
> 
> As far as the question, I would change the filter and fluid for the trip, if its not slipping, then when they get back do the flush. For the people saying its about to go etc, how do they know? I have seen transmissions go at 15,000 miles and last well over 200,000, all brands. Keep them cool, do regular service and don't abuse them and they will last.


http://www.powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4338

Don't get it flushed. Change the fluid for sure but I'd recommend against getting it truly flushed. When you flush a transmission with that many miles any bits of grit can get lodged in places they don't belong and easily cause problems.

At least that's what I'm told and to be quite honest I'd rather use the Kovalsky method than flush it. First cause I'd rather do it that way and not run any risk of crap getting lodged where it doesn't belong. Second because Mark was a designer of the 4r100 transmission.

I'd also prepare to drop the pan and change the filter while I was at it. Torque the bolts to 110 in-lb and yes torque them properly or it can leak. Don't ask how I know. The gasket is reusable.

Burnt fluid is also a sign of a trans being on its way out.

Also BTS offers an unconditional lifetime guarantee on their transmissions. Don't know if your local builder does or not but it's something to consider.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I realize they offer a lifetime guarantee but what good is that on a work truck sitting in a bay for a week while the transmission is shipped back and forth. Are they going to pay for the cost of the shop to pull it in and out? Arrange for a rental plow truck to cover a storm? 

I never asked my local guy what kind of warrantee he offers, He tells me it won't break. It really doesn't concern me. As I said I would pay double what he charges for the piece of mind and quick service. I give him business and loyalty and he has given me the same. I have actually gotten business from him (plowing and landscaping) and when I had my one problem (4 years after he built it) all I had to pay for was soda and pizza.

I also would not let a shop do a flush. I meant and mispoke that I would use the Kovalsky method and I have to "flush" or do a complete fluid change.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Kovalsky method is basically the same way I do it, except I don't let the trans pump air 

I do like the idea of shifting the trans through the gears though.


----------



## 01SMOKINSD (Sep 25, 2008)

Change the fluid, but DO NOT change the filter. A dirty filter actually helps to filter out fine particles of dirt from the fluid. The filter in that trans, not to mention all later model transmissions, are designed to be a "lifetime" filter. However ford does recommend changing the inline filter in the trans cooler line near the radiator every 30k- 50k miles. This info was from my local ford dealer, after i had my trans serviced and discovered they didnt change the filter andcouldnt understand why.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there an inline filter on the OBS Powerstrokes? Location?


----------



## 01SMOKINSD (Sep 25, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge, no. The were only installed by dealers who's customers had any sort of warranty work done on the vehicle. There were kits available thru the dealers and aftermarket manufacturers for the customers to add them themselves if they wished.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, thats good info to know about the new ones and the idea of the lifetime filter.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

We put the filters on older truck when we added aftermarket coolers or had a rebuild, just a basic inline filter, actually we used to run the same ones on Fisher belt drive setups.

They were not on my new body stle either and we added them. Not sure where Ford puts them, I did not use their kits, just bought filters. I like to put them up by the cooler behind the grille / bumper. Makes it easy to do (remove the grill), keeps it up out of the road spray and future service is easy.


----------



## 01SMOKINSD (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought my truck used and it already had the inline filter installed. it was put under the truck just infront of the right front wheel, right after the cooler.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Milwaukee;961241 said:


> I would leave there and drive gentle until he make back then sent transmission to Jack wood they will make that transmission bulletproof. .


1st off the man's name is John Wood. His site is John Wood Automotive

As far as price, A performance built 4r100 runs $4500 from BTS. This is with one of the best torque converters available. I run a BTS in my Excursion with a low 600hp Cummins in front of it. I would not trust anything else.

Highly modified transmissions are available from many other places with great reputations.
John Wood & Suncoast are the next 2 to come to mind.,
Do we need a trans built to these standards for a work truck??? 
In my plow truck i run a local built trans. I also don't hot rod my work truck to the level i do my play truck. I also feel fast turn around is a must for that truck. I know my local rebuilder offers a 3 year warranty on his work for a nominal fee. His trans has been put to the test for 2 seasons without any complaints. I do service it after each season as i feel that is a key to making anyones product last.


----------

